# CA Foothills Bee Plants



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

I may have a job opportunity in the foothills above Fresno. I have yellow and white sweet clover seed (about a 100 pounds) I was going to plant this fall in CO. I certainly understand the drought situation in CA.

Will clover grow in the foothill areas in CA? 

What is a good planting for bees in the CA foothills?


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Just check the USDA climate zone.
I think clover will grow anywhere.


----------



## Gazelle (May 17, 2015)

Colorado to Fresno???? You might want to rethink that....


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Does sound like a backwards move. Leaving Gods country for Fresno?


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

Pretty easy decision- I'm in my last 3-5 years of my Federal career. Part of your retirement is based on your highest three years of pay. This would offer me a high three. I've worked this area before, so I know the operation well. As I said pretty easy for me.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I would say go for it.
Then you can do the beekeeping after you retired or as an ongoing project.
It is a farming community so anything with a source of water you can grow there.
I would say to get a piece of land with acreage to plant for your bees on
irrigation. Humm, planning for the almond run is good too.


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

If by sweet clover you mean the Melilotus alba and Melilotus officianalis. Yes, they will grow in California, but commonly occur along irrigation ditches and other reliable water supply. Water is so limited in the foothills, I would not think a planting would be successful. Most naturally wet areas have good stands of fireweed relatives -- Epilobium sp. which are great summer nectar.

In California, you need to strategically plan for the summer dearth. Mid-summer field weeds, such as blue curls (Trichostema sp.) or Yellow star thistle (Centaurea solstitialis), are the low water option for moderating the summer hunger. Both thrive in overgrazed foothill pastures. It is important to note that California Buckeye (Aesculus californica) is poisonous to bees. Buckeye is very common on shaded north slopes in the Foothills. Land that looks otherwise inviting can have killing stands of buckeye. Buckeye blooms at the end of the spring, and in some years the bees work it hard and suffer.

Yellow star-thistle produces a honey with a unique florescent and pearl green-yellow color. Its very good, if you don't mind the Alien UFO color.

Shrub buckwheat (Eriogonum fasciculatum) is a summer flowering shrub that can sustain bees. Rocky outcrops often have good stands. 

This list might be a good departure point for you:
http://www.cvbeekeepers.org/resources/honey-bee-plants-in-califorina

The G. H. Vansell bulletin, "Nectar and Pollen Plants of California" is a must read. Download your copy
at: http://www.archive.org/details/nectarpollenplan51741vans


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Also don't forget to plant some Bee Bee trees too.
They do very well here. Good for the dry summer dearth every year.
If you turn your property into a bee heaven I don't think you want to move anywhere else.
I can raise my bees all year long on the patty sub. here.


----------

